# moustress now has three poetry threads



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

words for change

nightshade journals

and brand new!!

instants

And you might be asking, why do these in a rodent forum?

I felt safe showing my stuff to folks who I already kind of know; I had not read or shown any of my stuff for about 29 yrs., but at the age of 60, I figured it was time; my gift must be ripe for harvest or it never will be.


----------

